# Low Volume = Growth Journal



## camarosuper6 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone.

Long time no see, I am back with yet another journal.  Mike and I have been training together the past few months, with great success.

He's kinda talked me into coming back and trying to post regularly again. I just dont have a lot of time these days, but Im on a 5 week vacation, so I got a lot of time, figured Id get back into the Ironmagazine board 

As a lot of you know, Mike and I are notoriously low volume, intense training nuts (not HIT Jedi or Mentzer HIT.. none of that crap)

Mike does arthur Jones/Bryan Johnston type HIT, where I prescribe more to DC training.

Hope you all enjoy this.


Friday's Workout

Biceps:  Dumbell Curls: 65 x 10 rp x 2 rp x 2 (total of 14) maintain weight until I hit 20 total reps.

Forearms Reverse Curls  145 x 8 rp x 4 rp x 4  (total of 16)  increase weight 10 lbs.

Calvs (seated raises)  4 x 45   x 8 reps (stay until I hit 12)  These are down with a 5 second negative and holding the lowest position for 10 seconds on each rep.

Leg Press  10 x 45 on each side for 6 parallel reps.  Maintain until I hit 12.

Leg Extensions:  Stack x 20.

Hamstring work.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 4, 2007)

There's hiigh volume and there's high volume but I thought traditionally anything over 6-8 reps/ per set with rests  waas high volume ???

Ah well. Good luck with your program anyway. l-).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 4, 2007)

Huh?

Volume as in total sets.


I do one  rest-paused set per bodypart... or one straight set.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 4, 2007)

No. Volume as in total reps.  If youre resting and changing body parts between sets for more than 6 - 8 max reps..  which ii do myself.. as strength building endurance loading.. then that isn't maxing hypertrophic loading .. but effective nonetheless if strength to apply in shorter burst later heavier is more the goal.
Dont worry about me.
Enjoy your program.
. ( :/ shrug )
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Huh?
> 
> Volume as in total sets.
> 
> ...



Dont mind her, shes got a unique way of typing.

Ill be keeping my head in here cuz youre the only one I rememebr doing heavy shit beyond belief.

Whos mike?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 4, 2007)

lol.. I wouldnt go that far.

but I do ok.

Mike is Duncans Donuts.



My goals before the year is over :


Be 280.

Hit a 500 lb squat for reps

Hit a 600lb deadlift for reps

Military press 275 for 10.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> lol.. I wouldnt go that far.
> 
> but I do ok.
> 
> ...



I thought that was mike.

275 military press?  Seated Standing?  If thats standing...Id say I was correct by saying "beyond belief!"

How much do you weigh now?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 4, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> lol.. I wouldnt go that far.
> 
> but I do ok.
> 
> ...



..in that case , cute. Should be fun to watch unravel. .


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2007)

what is the rest you are using between your rest pause sets?  I believe DC says something like 5 deep breaths (something like that)??  Are you doing that same thing, or are you timing your rest?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 5, 2007)

20-25 seconds.  or around 10 deep breaths.

I go by seconds... I usually do 25.




I weigh 270.  Bf is probably around 14-15 percent.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 5, 2007)

Sweet.

Glad to have you back.  Subscribed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep. Cam is one strong mofo!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd pay money to watch supercamero and DD workout.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 5, 2007)

long time Cam...was wondering what had happened to you



> I weigh 270. Bf is probably around 14-15 percent.



how tall are you?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey everyone.. good to see you all.


Hope everyone is doing well.

Me and Mike arent anything special, we just really workout hard and with purpose.  I really dont like going to the gym, so I make sure when I need to go, I do it with a strong understanding of what I need to do that day, to stay on track.

Food + hard work + rest + solid training plan = results and growth.

I just cant see myself buying supplements these days.  I do invest in protein powder ( 10lbs or so monthly), vitamins, creatine and occasionally carb powder for post/pre workout.

I probably spend 100 dollars a month on everything.. maybe a smidge more.

All this No-explode, ultra super pre workout powder.. lol.. I just laugh.  I never seen anyone big taking that stuff... no offense to the maker of course, I just refuse to pay 40 or 50 bucks on sizzling cherry flavored caffiene.

enough of my useless ranting...  Todays workout was upper.


rp = rest pause for 25 seconds or so.

Seated Hammer Chest Press : 45 x 4 on both sides x 11 x 3 x 2
Cybex OH Press (very difficult at low weights)  45 and 25 on either side: x 11 x 3 x 2

Lying Extensions (skull crushers): 60lbs on either side x 9 rp x 3 rp x 2

nautilus pullover machine:  Stack x 12 (slow neg) x 4 (slow neg)

T/Bar Rows:  7 x 45 and 15 lbs added... x 7


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm sorry. How exactly am i reading those S.H. C.P reps??  4 sets, 12 sets or  or 4 plates? I must be tired .


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Hey everyone.. good to see you all.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> ...



Ok I see where you are declaring when you do RPs (skullcrushers), but what about inbetween, say, the hammer chest presses?  You did 11 reps...then what before the 3?  I thought a rest pause would go there too?  Or some sort of rest... 

Interesting point on the No-Xplode shit.   Not that I am not a fan of those, I mean, i was taking the Fast Twitch stuff from CytoSport and it gave me some interesting workouts, but I never felt the need to stay on it.  Not to say I am a big guy, but smaller people than me are dedicated to taking those supps.

When I first started working out, all I ever took was protein with a shitload of hersheys syrup (i had to develop a tolerance for the protein's cardboard taste) and t-bone steaks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you ever plug free weights into the machines that you've already maxed out the stack on?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion.


If I type   10 x 4 x 2    that means rp.  I just didnt type the RP...lol

To  Sox :  Yeah, I had to quit doing pulldowns because I had stacked 25lbs on top of the machine, and my hammies were giving out before my lats :/


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I see where you are declaring when you do RPs (skullcrushers), but what about inbetween, say, the hammer chest presses?  You did 11 reps...then what before the 3?  I thought a rest pause would go there too?  Or some sort of rest...
> 
> Interesting point on the No-Xplode shit.   Not that I am not a fan of those, I mean, i was taking the Fast Twitch stuff from CytoSport and it gave me some interesting workouts, but I never felt the need to stay on it.  Not to say I am a big guy, but smaller people than me are dedicated to taking those supps.
> 
> When I first started working out, all I ever took was protein with a shitload of hersheys syrup (i had to develop a tolerance for the protein's cardboard taste) and t-bone steaks.



I would much rather invest in that TBone steak man!

Food makes ALL the difference.

Granted, Im not very pretty at around 14 or 15 percent bf... and its all in my stomach/love handles..heh, but then again, I dont plan on ripping up until next year, so being a little less than pretty is part of the game, ya know?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 6, 2007)

Glad to see you back bro and shit at 270 14-15% I dont think anyone will say anything about how you look except "I hope he doesn't eat me" LOL

Stellar weights! I enjoy HIT but can't wait to start bulking up again!


----------



## Double D (Aug 6, 2007)

I remember reading lots of your workouts. While its not the way I train....it sure is good stuff and works wonders for you! Best of luck Cam!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> 
> If I type   10 x 4 x 2    that means rp.  I just didnt type the RP...lol
> ...



Thx for clarifying .


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 6, 2007)

Brother Camaro, glad to have ya back!!! Excellent w/o too!!! I'm with ya on all the supplement hype, I take Creatine, Vitamins and FOOD, w/an occasional Protein shake!!! Best wishes and you kow I'll be following along, I also use the r/p approach to training, My partner actually counts out 10 seconds, and basically throws the weight back at me, LOL!!!


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 6, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> ......  being a little less than pretty is part of the game, ya know?



heh .


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Two much needed and well deserved days off!

Ahhhh... got some relaxation.

My BP has recently been slightly high, causing me to sleep abnormally and feel sluggish, but one aspirin in the morning and afternoon has really helped that A LOT.

Today was Biceps/Forearms/Lowerbody

Barbell Curls: 145lbs    12 x 2 x 2 = total of 16  (increase 10lbs)
Hammer Curls: 70lb dumbells  x 12 x 4 x 4 = 20 (increase to 75lb'ers)

Squats: 410 x 11 (increase 15lbs for next time)

Seated Hamstring Work
Calf Work

Widowmakers (20 reppers)  Squat Machine x 20

Good workout.. hit all my numbers, including one rep away from 410 x 12.. probably could have hit it too, but my breath was hurting.

Postworkout: 50grams whey/50grams malodextrin/ 5 grams creatine.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 8, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Brother Camaro, glad to have ya back!!! Excellent w/o too!!! I'm with ya on all the supplement hype, I take Creatine, Vitamins and FOOD, w/an occasional Protein shake!!! Best wishes and you kow I'll be following along, I also use the r/p approach to training, My partner actually counts out 10 seconds, and basically throws the weight back at me, LOL!!!



Hey bro, how are things with your workout ?

How is the fam doing?

God came through for me in a big way a few weeks ago...


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> 410 x 12.. probably could have hit it too, but my breath was hurting.



Need a Tic-Tac?  A Mento perhaps? 

Good looking workout.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 9, 2007)

145 x 12 BB curls?  Holy Cow!


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 9, 2007)

Aspirin helps with lowering BP??  I ask cause I had an "episode" the other night that I admitted myself to the ER cause my heart just felt funky in my chest.  Got the whole works, EKG, chest x-ray and blood work.  They sent me home 3 hours later, so I guess I am ok, but I noticed my BP was a little high that night when I was hooked up, I don't know if it's cause I was a little anxious and nervous about the whole thing, but if it is a little high, I am looking for anything to help.

I hear that CoQ10 helps with BP issues, also arginine and taurine...so I ordered me some of that stuff, so we'll see.  Plus I'm gonna up my omega 3 intake for the day too.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 9, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> 145 x 12 BB curls?  Holy Cow!


Holy fucking shit, you mean.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Look what the cat dragged in.. whats up Dave


----------



## PeteTheGreek (Aug 9, 2007)

Moving some good weight.  I'll be watching your log


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Look what the cat dragged in.. whats up Dave



Yo... man I havent seen you in a LONG time

How have things been, where ya been at?



Today's Workout

Smith workout.... for all those smith haters.  I do my three push movements on the smith, for one of my rotations... really good to have in there because Mike couldnt workout with me today.

Incline Smith Press 295 x 9 x 3 x 2
OH Military Press    275 x 8 x 2 x 2
CG Bench              275 x 10 x 3 x 2
High Pulley Rows (Hammer) 45 x 4 on both sides x 9 x 4 (couldnt muster another set)
Barbell Rows:  315 x 10
                    345 x 5

Soild workout for no partner there to spot.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2007)

Life happened and I kinda fell out of the game.. just started back 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 13, 2007)

If you want to learn how to workout right, study this journal.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> If you want to learn how to workout right, study this journal.


I want to read your journal too damnit.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 14, 2007)

haha..the reason I couldn't help him that workout was because I was on shrooms..ahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2007)

are you serious?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol... no hes not.

Todays Workout:


Bench Press: 325 x 8 rp x 2 rp 2  (always a weak exercise for me)

Military Press: 255 x 8 rp x 3 x 2

Tricep Pressdowns:  stack x 15 x 5 x 4

Hammer Seated Row (45 x 5 on both sides) x 15 x 4 x 2  ( need to increase load)

Rack Deadlifts

550 x 10
600 x 4


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2007)

I was gonna say, I havent done shrooms forever! How was it?   Nice workout bro


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 16, 2007)

No i wasn't kidding.  I love shrooms...lol.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 18, 2007)

Todays Workout

One arm DB Curls: 65lbs x 13 x 4 x 3 (20 total)
Reverse Grip Curls: 155 x 10 x 4 x 3 (17)
Leg Press: 45 x 9 on both sides plus a 35 on both sides x 9
Seated Ham Curls: 150 x 14 x 4 x 3


Good workout, increased reps and/or weight for every exercise...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2007)

So thats nine 45lb plates on each side of the leg press plus a 35 on each side?  Is that right?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 18, 2007)

Right.  Very impressive, full parallel presses plus a few inches of leg flexion.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thats correct... the leg press is a rough exercise for me due to the fact that Im tall and I have to be careful of rounding my back in the lower portion of the movement.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

Ever thought about competing?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 19, 2007)

Id enjoy it, but the cost/benefit is too high.


Im not willing to do the amount of drugs these guys do, NOR are my genetics really probably good enough to do any damage.

Plus the amount of time it would require along with the body damage from the years or anabolics... 


Eh... seems a bit too risky for me.

Im built more like a powerbodybuilder anyway..


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, it's a damn shame drugs are basically a prerequisite to go pro these days.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2007)

Do strongman then.  I may still get into it someday


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Do strongman then.  I may still get into it someday



you need to go to the gym for that slacker!  

Lookin good in here amigo damn nice #s your moving!!!


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2007)

DeadBolt said:


> you need to go to the gym for that slacker!
> 
> Lookin good in here amigo damn nice #s your moving!!!



I have been.. 3 weeks back and I am already up 10+ lbs in BW and im losing fat as well.  Here is a pic from saturday before my workout

I was goofing off in the elevator


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL I do the same shit at work when going to the 4th floor to take a dump.  Why crap by my office I'll do it next to someone elses heh.  Wish I knew how to get pics from my phoen to the comp though...I'm an idiot LOL


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 20, 2007)

Today was a brutal day...

Seated Hammer Press: 45 x 4 plus one ten on both sides x 12 x 3 x 2
DB OH Press: *brutal* 120 x 7
Lying Ext: 60lbs on both sides x 12 x 3 x 2
Pulldowns: Stack plus 12lbs x 12 x 3 x 3
TBAR Rows: 7 plates plus a 25lb  x 10


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was hurrying through my exercises, because my wonderful mother was watching my daughter while I was at the gym....


Because I was going more quickly throughout the workout, I was absolutely dead by the racks, and low and behold, an acquaintance of ours, a soon to be pro-card bodybuilder comes up, looks at the weight Im using and said " Thats whats up, I aint gonna start my workout until I see you do this"

lmao.. I was SO tired, but i squeaked out 10.. a new pb.

It was hilarious, I would have laughed If I could have breathed :|


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2007)

camarosuper6 said:


> I was hurrying through my exercises, because my wonderful mother was watching my daughter while I was at the gym....
> 
> 
> Because I was going more quickly throughout the workout, I was absolutely dead by the racks, and low and behold, an acquaintance of ours, a soon to be pro-card bodybuilder comes up, looks at the weight Im using and said " Thats whats up, I aint gonna start my workout until I see you do this"
> ...



LOL that is AWSOME!  Some funny shit bro!

And damn nice workout!!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah that was pretty funny.  Funny because after Dave left and I had to train a client, he didn't use nearly as much weight on the t-bar row and he is easily the freakiest guy at the gym.  Unbelievably large, about 5'7, relatively lean and about 280.

Strength is what impresses me.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 20, 2007)

THAT'S a monster workout!!



> TBAR Rows: 7 plates plus a 25lb x 10


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 20, 2007)

Have you ever see a hammer strength machine loaded almost completely to the top for 12 reps?  That's impressive.  

120 pound overhead presses - actual I counted 6 - it was viciously heavy.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, Mike and I had our first Squat/Deadlift day yesterday.

It went well.

I worked my way up from using my 3 rep maxes until I could no longer do three to 1 rep, until I could no longer complete one.

I was a bit more conservative than I will be next time, because it was my first time in a while using very low reps and very high weight.


I worked my way up to a 500lb squat for one rep and Hit a 600lb deadlift for a rep (i really think I could have gotten a 630 dead, but I quit at 600, just because I want to be very careful)


Good workout.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 24, 2007)

Man, i think the last pics i saw of you was a few years ago, and you were skinny.. post some new ones man.. awesome workout!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 24, 2007)

lol.... I have a camera, but I dont know about a computer hook up  :/


Ill ask mike to take some


Im not that big...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Man, i think the last pics i saw of you was a few years ago, and you were skinny.. post some new ones man.. awesome workout!


I remember those pics Pre, and he was thin.  I have seen some since, 260 I think?  Cam looks great, he is just modest.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 24, 2007)

Bullshit.  Those pics he was well into the 260 + pounds, which is thin maybe by gorilla standards.  He is 275 now and strong as an ox, outweighs me by 40 pounds at 2 inches taller.  I don't know where the hell he gets the statement he isn't big, his back is as thick as oak.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Duncan his numbers prove that!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 24, 2007)

You guys both are wicked strong and massive, judging by what I've seen. I believe there were pics of Camaro in a thread were some noob was trying to bash you two so DD got pissed off and posted proof his brother _is_ big.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You guys both are wicked strong and massive, judging by what I've seen. I believe there were pics of Camaro in a thread were some noob was trying to bash you two so DD got pissed off and posted proof his brother _is_ big.



haha yeah i remember that.  fucking guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think PreMier meant anything by it.  The pictures I remember of Cam were of him in his Spurs (Go Celts!) jersey and he was pretty darn lean in those pics.

I'm psyched to see the new pics.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 26, 2007)

lol

That spurs pic was from like 2002-2003.   OLD.


hahaha.


Sat Nights Workout:

Smith Incline Press: 315 x 10 rp x 3 rp x 2 

Smith Military Press (a little too much weight) 285 x 6 rp x 2 rp x 2 (10)

CG Bench on Smith 285 x 10 rp x 4 x 2

High Hammer Pulls (too much weight) 4 plates on both sides plus a ten on both sides.... x 6 rp x 2 rp x 1  

Seated Hammer Rows: 6 plates on both sides x 8 rp x 3 rp x 3 (fully loaded the hammer machine)



Good workout... used a little too much weight, moved up too fast.  Will adjust accordingly.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 26, 2007)

I wasn't there to push him because I was on a date.  Next time I will be and he'll do 20 percent better, watch.


----------



## oaktownboy (Sep 10, 2007)

been awhile...where are you at?


----------

